

Real Estate and Rentals now in Google Maps - snewe
http://google-latlong.blogspot.com/2009/10/more-more-more-real-estate-in-google.html

======
chris123
They are also getting into the mortgage game, it looks like. See this
screenshot: <http://twitpic.com/nrfws> (or is that old news).

Lots of money in everything having to do with real estate. Commissions are too
high, at least in high-cost areas. The industry is ripe for disruption. It has
been fighting against it ever since the Internet took flight. Even been
accused of collusion, black balling, and other tactics to maintain the
standard 6% commission. Same thing that Wall Street did. A company or agent
breaks ranks and competes on price and they are shunned.

------
snewe
They seem to scrape a lot of rental sites, not including Craigslist.

